# G-Sync, Input-Lag oder falsch konfiguriert?



## flipmode2016 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab mir einfach ins Blaue hinein einen 165Hz Monitor mit G-Sync geholt weil ich immer wieder gelesen habe wie viel besser das zocken damit wird.
Aktuell habe ich leider nur BF5 zum testen, das hatte ich mit meinem vorherigen 60Hz Monitor auch gezockt und war bis auf micro-stuttering ganz zufrieden.
Mit G-Sync ist das micro-stuttering weg, alles läuft wirklich angenehm bis auf dieses schwammige Gefühl. Ist das tatsächlich der Input-Lag durch G-Sync oder hab ich vielleicht etwas falsch konfiguriert?


Monitor:
ASUS - PG278QR
165Hz im OC
G-Sync

GPU:
Gigabyte GTX1080ti OC Gaming

CPU:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700x

RAM:
16GB 3200MHz DDR4


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2018)

Dazu kann man jetzt nichts konkretes sagen, da uns nicht bekannt ist ob die Last der Grafikkarte voll anliegt und die FPS auch ausreichend vorhanden sind.
Prüfe mal das ganze mit dem MSI Afterburner und dessen OSD.
Denn dann kannst du während des Spiels schauen wie alle genau ausgelastet wird.

Gehe auch sicher das G-Sync im Treiber aktiviert ist.

Falls du kein G-Sync im Treiber finden kannst wirst du den Treiber neu installieren müssen, da es bei mir mit meinem neuen Monitor auch so war.
Erst nachdem ich den Treiber der Grafikkarte neu installiert hatte wurde anscheint der Monitor erkannt und G-Sync mit eingerichtet. Zuvor hatte ich kein Monitor mit G-Sync und G-Sync war im Treiber deshalb nachdem ich mein neuen Monitor hatte immer noch nicht mit dabei.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (22. Dezember 2018)

Was hast du denn konfiguriert? Mit wie viel fps läuft denn BF V bei dir?

Solltest halt V-Sync im Spiel deaktivieren und im Treiber auf "Ein" stellen. Damit du nicht aus der G-Sync Range fliegst wenn du zu hohe Framerate hast. Andere machen ein Framelimit 2-3fps unterhalb der Range rein.

Wichtig ist es halt V-Sync im Game abzustellen. Input ist dann geringer als bei normalen V-Sync.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (22. Dezember 2018)

Hier wird alles wichtige zum Thema G-SYNC erklärt: G-SYNC 101 | Blur Busters


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem bei BF5 ist, das meine FPS je nach Map sehr unterschiedlich sind.
Ich bewege mich zwischen 100 - 144FPS, mir ist bewusst das diese Schwankungen extrem sind aber ich hatte das exakt so schon mit meinem i7 6700k welcher leider mit einer 80%igen Auslastung in BF5 gerne mal in die Knie ging. Nach dem Upgrade auf den Ryzen 7 2700x geht das deutlich besser, CPU-Auslastung liegt bei maximal 50%, GPU-Auslastung liegt zwischen 94% und 98%

V-Sync ist aus, ebenso alle Effekte aus, also Chromatische Abberation, Filmkorn usw.
Future Frame Rendering = ON
DX12 = OFF
V-Sync = OFF
GPU-Speicherbeschränkung = OFF

Gefühlt war es mit dem 60Hz Monitor und ohne G-Sync direkter. 
Hab auch schon das Web nach BF5 - G-Sync Einstellungen durchforstet, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Dezember 2018)

Du musst G-Sync auf Vollbild einstellen im Treiber unter "G-Sync einrichten" dann musst du V-Sync im treiber auf "Ein" stellen. Dann am besten über das OSD vom Monitor die FPS einblenden und dann im Spielö schauen dass es syncron ist.

Habe selber ein ASUS PG27VQ mit 165hz aber betreibe ihn mit 144hz aktuell. Ist alles Syncron und m,egha flüssig ohne input lag 


V-Sync ist im spiel auch Aktiv!!! *

V-SYNC ist bei G-Sync quasi nur eine Framebegrenzung auf die 144 bzw 165 hz also es geht nicht darüber alles bis und unter 144hz greift G-Sync*


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (22. Dezember 2018)

Begrenze halt mal auf 120 oder gar 100fps. Denn die großen Schwankungen über 15fps können schon einen schwammigeren Eindruck hervorrufen.

Lieber etwas konstanter dafür nicht ganz so hohe Framerate.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. Dezember 2018)

V-Sync hatte ich im Nvidia Control Panel auf "Off", hab ich nun geändert ( steht auch bei Blur Busters - danke für den Link dorthin!! )
Eigentlich reichen 144Hz auch aus, allerdings kann ich in BF5 das Frame Limit nicht auf 140Hz stellen, der Wert wird in der user.cfg Datei immer überschrieben. Daher hatte
ich probiert auf 165Hz zu switchen um das Problem zu umgehen.

Ohne Limit schaffe ich teilweise auch 160FPS und mehr, daher hatte ich das Limit schon auf 144FPS runter, die Schwankungen bleiben jedoch bestehen.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich leider nur BF5 zum testen, das hatte ich mit meinem vorherigen 60Hz Monitor auch gezockt und war bis auf micro-stuttering ganz zufrieden. Mit G-Sync ist das micro-stuttering weg,


Die Mikroruckler sind aber nicht durch G-Sync weg sondern weil du jetzt in der höheren Auflösung nicht mehr im CPU Limit hängst. Du hättest also vorher einfach nur einen Frame Limiter nutzen müssen.



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Gefühlt war es mit dem 60Hz Monitor und ohne G-Sync direkter.


Wenn der FHD war dann hattest du mehr FPS und je mehr desto weniger Input Lag aber wenn die FPS ins CPU Limit laufen dann gibt es Mikroruckler.
Wenn du jetzt in WQHD zu starke Framedrops hast dann musst du die Grafikeinstellungen senken um wieder die gleichen FPS wie in FHD zu schaffen.
G-Sync ist kein Wundermittel sondern behebt lediglich Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) es kann weder mehr FPS liefern noch Framedrops verhindern.


----------



## chaotium (22. Dezember 2018)

Für mich ist es schon so ein kleines wundermittel, denn tearing ist weg und microruckler ist auch viel besser geworden.
Gsync macht den Bildfluss einfach sanfter / smoother


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

Ja, wenn du vorher mit V-Sync und weniger FPS als Hz gezockt hattest, was ich aber bei 99% aller Nvidia G-Sync Marketing Opfer bezweifle.


----------



## chaotium (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte nie VSync an


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2018)

Regel 1 bei 0ssi:
0ssi hat immer Recht.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Die Mikroruckler sind aber nicht durch G-Sync weg sondern weil du jetzt in der höheren Auflösung nicht mehr im CPU Limit hängst. Du hättest also vorher einfach nur einen Frame Limiter nutzen müssen.



Ich hatte auch vorher schon in WQHD gezockt, nur eben mit 60Hz. CPU-Limit war so nie ein Problem, es sei denn ich hatte mit dem i7 6700k noch OBS am laufen.
Auch hatte ich vorher schon ein FPS Limit, trotzdem gab es microstuttering unabhängig von der CPU Auslastung. Selbst mit dem Ryzen 7 2700x hatte ich Microstuttering, obwohl nur 50% Auslastung. Es muss also eine andere Ursache dafür geben. Netcode wurde bei reddit schon als eine mögliche Ursache ausgemacht, wäre nun Zufall das sich eine Verbesserung mit dem Neukauf des Monitors überschnitten hätte.




0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn der FHD war dann hattest du mehr FPS und je mehr desto weniger Input Lag aber wenn die FPS ins CPU Limit laufen dann gibt es Mikroruckler.
> Wenn du jetzt in WQHD zu starke Framedrops hast dann musst du die Grafikeinstellungen senken um wieder die gleichen FPS wie in FHD zu schaffen.
> G-Sync ist kein Wundermittel sondern behebt lediglich Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) es kann weder mehr FPS liefern noch Framedrops verhindern.



Kein FHD, wie schon gesagt war auch der 60Hz Monitor WQHD, daher sind meine FPS unverändert. Das G-Sync nur Tearing beeinflusst ist mir klar, ich hab auch nicht behauptet mehr FPS zu haben oder Framedrops zu verhindern, es geht um den Input-Lag der nun mit G-Sync einhergeht, bzw. für mein Empfinden die Mausbewegungen etwas schwammig sind. Was Framedrops angeht, dieses Problem betrifft einige und sogar Leute mit High-End PC's - das Problem würde ich daher nicht zwingend an der Hardware vermuten.


Nachtrag: Ja, die Framedrops könnten das verursachen, dann teste ich einfach im Storymodus - dort läuft BF5 nahezu konstant im FPS Limit. Im Multiplayer ist es ein rauf und runter, trotz Glasfaser - fth ( fiber to home ) im Neubaugebiet, liegt also nicht an meiner Internetverbindung.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2018)

Die CPU Auslastung sagt nichts über ein CPU Limit aus.
Naja, ausser die hat nur einen Kern.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Regel 1 bei 0ssi:
> 0ssi hat immer Recht.



Das wusste ich nicht, ich bitte um Entschuldigung!


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2018)

Muss jeder hier erst lernen.
BTW, ich vermisse die smileys am Handy.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

chaotium schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie VSync an


Also hatte dich auf 60Hz Tearing nicht gestört ? Oder war dir der Input Lag mit V-Sync zu hoch ? Wenn dich Tearing auf 60Hz nicht störte dann auf 144Hz erst Recht nicht weil viel weniger.

Wer empfindlich auf Tearing reagiert der braucht natürlich Sync. Wenn man 144FPS schafft dann geht V-Sync weil kaum noch Input Lag.  In WQHD schwer also braucht man Adaptive Sync.

Leider nutzt Nvidia (im Gegensatz zu AMD mit FreeSync) nicht den offizielen Vesa Standard Adaptive Sync und zur Belohnung hast du denen 300€ als Dankeschön für G-Sync gegeben.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also hatte dich auf 60Hz Tearing nicht gestört ? Oder war dir der Input Lag mit V-Sync zu hoch ? Wenn dich Tearing auf 60Hz nicht störte dann auf 144Hz erst Recht nicht weil viel weniger.
> 
> Wer empfindlich auf Tearing reagiert der braucht natürlich Sync. Wenn man 144FPS schafft dann geht V-Sync weil kaum noch Input Lag.  In WQHD schwer also braucht man Adaptive Sync.
> 
> Leider nutzt Nvidia (im Gegensatz zu AMD mit FreeSync) nicht den offizielen Vesa Standard Adaptive Sync und zur Belohnung hast du denen 300€ als Dankeschön für G-Sync gegeben.



Ich merke schon, hier geht es nicht darum zu helfen sondern um seine Meinung mitzuteilen das Nvidia und insbesondere G-Sync für Idioten und Opfer ist?

Tu mir einen gefallen, lass es! Das zieht bei mir nicht!


Zum CPU-Limit, Auslastung ist nicht das richtige Wort. 
Ich hab meine Logs mehrfach mitlaufen lassen. Die GPU ist immer bei 98%. In den Logs ist auch keiner der 8 Kerne über 55% max während des zockens, auch hab ich keine Spikes. Glaubt mir ich hab mich ordentlich eingelesen. Es ist auch nicht so als wäre es unspielbar, nur fühlt es sich für mich einfach "different" an.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (22. Dezember 2018)

Also wenn du vorher ohne V-Sync gespielt hast muss einem halt klar sein dass jede Art von Sync etwas Input-Lag produziert. Je nach Technik mal mehr und mal weniger. Es muss schließlich bei G-Sync auch die Grafikkarte mit dem Monitor kommunizieren (bzw mit dem Modul). Da wird dann ausgehandelt was die GPU gerade für Bilder schafft und der Monitor anzuzeigen hat.

Daher wirst einen leichten Anstieg wahrnehmen können wenn es vorher komplett ohne Sync war. Es wird aber durch große FPS-Schwankungen meiner Meinung nach eher verschlimmert. Auch mit G-Sync sollte man möglichst versuchen einen konstanten Bereich zu halten. Alle paar Minuten einen Drop durch einen Effekt sind ja noch okay aber wenn man ständig Schwankungen von 20fps oder mehr hat ist es im Spielgefühl auffällig.
Daher rate ich halt an eher auf 100fps zu begrenzen und zu sehen ob es dann vom Gefühl her besser wird.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe auch ein 60hz Monitor in Full-HD gehabt davor. War irgendwann für meine Augen nicht mehr zu ertragen. Habe aber auch ohne V-Sync gespielt. Komischerweise fühlen sich 144hz mit V-Sync ruckelig an aber mit G-Sync absolut smooth. Ich bin aufjedenfall sehr begeistert davon.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

Weil V-Sync nur smooth läuft wenn du 144FPS schaffst.


----------



## flipmode2016 (22. Dezember 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Also wenn du vorher ohne V-Sync gespielt hast muss einem halt klar sein dass jede Art von Sync etwas Input-Lag produziert. Je nach Technik mal mehr und mal weniger. Es muss schließlich bei G-Sync auch die Grafikkarte mit dem Monitor kommunizieren (bzw mit dem Modul). Da wird dann ausgehandelt was die GPU gerade für Bilder schafft und der Monitor anzuzeigen hat.
> 
> Daher wirst einen leichten Anstieg wahrnehmen können wenn es vorher komplett ohne Sync war. Es wird aber durch große FPS-Schwankungen meiner Meinung nach eher verschlimmert. Auch mit G-Sync sollte man möglichst versuchen einen konstanten Bereich zu halten. Alle paar Minuten einen Drop durch einen Effekt sind ja noch okay aber wenn man ständig Schwankungen von 20fps oder mehr hat ist es im Spielgefühl auffällig.
> Daher rate ich halt an eher auf 100fps zu begrenzen und zu sehen ob es dann vom Gefühl her besser wird.



Werde ich testen, ansonsten verzichte ich in BF5 auf G-Sync und lebe im schlimmsten Fall mit etwas Tearing. 

V-Sync war schon vorher auf "off", einfach weil ich möglichst direkten Input haben möchte.
Die Schwankungen von +- 20FPS treten in BF5 sogar bei Profi-Streamern mit bester Hardware auf, egal ob in FHD oder QHD das werde ich wohl nicht abstellen können, zumindest kann ich keinerlei Ursache ausfindig machen - ausser das dies meist in stark frequentierten maplocations auftritt, also ab 20 Spieler aufwärts! 

Für mich fühlt sich die Steuerung jedoch konstat verändert an, also auch wenn die FPS stabil sind. Wie dem auch sei, ich werd weiter probieren...


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die FPS zwischen 100-150FPS schwanken und das stört dann setzt man einen Frame Limiter auf 100FPS für konstante 100FPS.


----------



## pcfr3ak (22. Dezember 2018)

Läuft das game im Vollbild? (Randloser) Fenstermodus führt oft zu Inputlag, genauso wie V-Sync.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Läuft das game im Vollbild? (Randloser) Fenstermodus führt oft zu Inputlag, genauso wie V-Sync.



Quelle?


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

Wenn im Treiber G-Sync auf "nur Vollbild" steht und V-Sync an ist dann würde im Fenstermodus wohl V-Sync laufen und Input Lag verursachen aber ob man den auf 144Hz wirklich merkt ist fraglich.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

Ossi, bitte lass wenigstens hier die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von G-Sync stecken... Dass du dagegen bist, wissen wir, belass es bitte dabei.


----------



## pcfr3ak (22. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Quelle?



1. Eigene Erfahrung. Erhöhter Inputlag durch V-Sync und Fenstermodus sind, gerade bei 60Hz, deutlich spürbar.

2. Messungen gibts hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Analyse (randloser) Fenstermodus: YouTube
Analyse V-Sync, Freesync & G-Sync: YouTube
Analyse Sync mit fps-limiter: YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich dachte, es geht um G-Sync im Vollbild vs. Fenstermodus. Die Blurbusters sagen nein: G-SYNC 101: G-SYNC Fullscreen vs. Borderless/Windowed | Blur Busters


----------



## lipt00n (22. Dezember 2018)

Ist "Future Frame Rendering" nicht auch eine Quelle für Input-Lag? Ich hab es jedenfalls aus.

Am Rande: Irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch. MSI Afterburner meldet mir über das OSD bei meinem 2600X auf Standardtakt eine Auslastung von 75-90% (FHD) bei Bf 5, ich bin über die nur 50% Auslastung deiner CPU gerade verwundert Oo


----------



## 0ssi (23. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ossi, bitte lass wenigstens hier die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von G-Sync stecken... Dass du dagegen bist, wissen wir, belass es bitte dabei.


Hallo ? Ich nutze selbst G-Sync und habe lediglich auf technischer Basis versucht zu erklären wann die Behauptung von pcfr3ak zutreffen könnte.


----------



## flipmode2016 (24. Dezember 2018)

lipt00n schrieb:


> Ist "Future Frame Rendering" nicht auch eine Quelle für Input-Lag? Ich hab es jedenfalls aus.
> 
> Am Rande: Irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch. MSI Afterburner meldet mir über das OSD bei meinem 2600X auf Standardtakt eine Auslastung von 75-90% (FHD) bei Bf 5, ich bin über die nur 50% Auslastung deiner CPU gerade verwundert Oo



FFR macht keinen merklichen Unterschied, daher lasse ich es an.

Mein 2700x läuft im Schnitt auf 4.125GHz, teilweise taktet er auch bis 4.3GHz hoch.

Average sind 55%, Max liegt bei 62% und wenn ich OBS mitlaufen lasse sind es 80%.


----------



## EsIstWiederSoweit (27. Dezember 2018)

"Future Frame Rendering" produziert definitiv Input-Lag, wenn es eingeschaltet ist. Ich selber merke das deutlich und ein Battlefield-Entwickler sagt es selber: David Sirland auf Twitter: "PSA: Future frame rendering OFF will test your system heavily - and esp the cpu to gpu power relation. With no respite from rendering 3 frames at a time, any bottleneck in cpu will show heavily when used. So only use this if input lag is more imp than fps, and your fps >90 or so." (er erwähnt den Input-Lag in seiner ersten Antwort). Also falls du das noch nicht getestet hast, würde ich dir raten, es zumindest mal auszuprobieren.

Habe selber einen G-Sync Monitor und mit FFR "off" läuft es butterweich. Habe meine FPS auf 120 limitiert, damit sie nicht so wild hin- und herspringen.

Edit: Du meinst schon Input-Lag, oder? Falls du (Mikro-)Ruckler meinst, könnte es auch am verkorksten Speichermanagement liegen, damit hatte ich mich lange Zeit in Battlefield 1 rumgeschlagen, bis ich das hier gefunden habe: How to Completely fix Stuttering in BF1! : battlefield_one Das gleiche gilt auch noch für Battlefield V.


----------



## Acoustico (27. Dezember 2018)

"Future Frame Rendering" produziert definitiv Input-Lag, aber das ist minimal. Sollte man als "Casual Gamer" nicht unbedingt merken. Er hat auch geschrieben es ist ja schwammig, an der Option wird es also nicht liegen.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe...ein Upgrade von I7 6700k auf 2700x? Also ich finde zum Spielen ist das nicht wirklich ein Upgrade. Ich habe mit fast dem gleichen System (auf 4.5 GHz getaktet) und dem I7 6700k mehr FPS als du mit dem Ryzen.

Hast du eventuell mal mit DX12 probiert? Nach dem Patch und neuen Treiber sind die Microruckler gefixt worden. DX12 läuft bei mir viel konstanter von den FPS als DX11. Eventuell hilft es bei deinem Problem. 
(November 14, 2018 Nvidia, Microsoft, and EA have all released new drivers, updates, and patches that have introduced an early version of real-time ray tracing into Battlefield V, subsequently fixing the stuttering issue we were previously experiencing with DX12.)  

Und wie schaut es eigentlich ohne G-Sync aus? Ich habe meine  FPS auf 120 begrenzt und es läuft super ohne Sync. Bei meinem Asus 144HZ Monitor merkt man auch eigentlich fast kein Tearing.


----------



## EsIstWiederSoweit (27. Dezember 2018)

""Future Frame Rendering" produziert definitiv Input-Lag, aber das ist minimal. Sollte man als "Casual Gamer" nicht unbedingt merken."

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Zumindest, wenn man sagt, dass G-Sync für den gefühlten Input-Lag verantwortlich ist (den es natürlich hat) - denn der Input-Lag von G-Sync ist wirklich "minimal" und längst nicht so stark wie durch das Future Frame Rendering. Vielleicht mal beides zusammen deaktivieren und einzeln ausprobieren.

"Hast du eventuell mal mit DX12 probiert? Nach dem Patch und neuen Treiber sind die Microruckler gefixt worden. DX12 läuft bei mir viel konstanter von den FPS als DX11. Eventuell hilft es bei deinem Problem. "

Das ist ein super Vorschlag! Habe selber auch auf DX12 umgestellt, weil das bei mir stabiler läuft. Würde das auch mal ausprobieren.

Persönlich habe ich übrigens neben den Spieleinstellungen auch im Treiber "V-Sync" ausgestellt. In dem einen Artikel (Blurbusters?) wird das zwar anders empfohlen, aber so kann ich ausschließen, dass es "aus Versehen" läuft und Input-Lag verursacht und meine Frames sind eh immer in G-Sync-Range.


----------



## flipmode2016 (27. Dezember 2018)

Acoustico schrieb:


> "Future Frame Rendering" produziert definitiv Input-Lag, aber das ist minimal. Sollte man als "Casual Gamer" nicht unbedingt merken. Er hat auch geschrieben es ist ja schwammig, an der Option wird es also nicht liegen.
> 
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe...ein Upgrade von I7 6700k auf 2700x? Also ich finde zum Spielen ist das nicht wirklich ein Upgrade. Ich habe mit fast dem gleichen System (auf 4.5 GHz getaktet) und dem I7 6700k mehr FPS als du mit dem Ryzen.
> 
> ...




Mit dem i7 6700K war ich bei BF5 ständig am Anschlag! 
CPU ~90% Auslastung { GPU ~98% Auslastung

Ich bin kein FPS Jäger, aktuell läuft es im Limit auf 144FPS sehr stabil, mir war einfach auch wichtig Streamen zu können, das ging mit dem i7 6700k absolut nicht.
Möchte hier auch keinen Latte vom Zaun brechen und hier die Intel & AMD Lager auf den Plan rufen, aber Intel hat für mich einiges vergeigt und es wird auch langsam mal Zeit dass die Entwicklerstudios AMD ernst nehmen. 

Ohne G-Sync ist es sicherlich auch gut spielbar, denke Tearing fällt nicht zu sehr auf. DX12 muss ich probieren, hatte mich nicht mehr rangetraut nachdem man nicht wirklich gutes darüber gelesen hat.


----------

